# How to screen off open pipes to keep stinkbugs out?



## Stinkbug H8r (Aug 28, 2011)

Brown marmorated stinkbugs overwinter in my house and having to chase/collect them is very tedious so, I'd like to keep them from coming in. There are a couple of things that I can't really figure out how to screen off with 1/8 hardware cloth. One is a 6" PVC elbow pipe outside, which lets air into the fireplace. Another is a flexible duct open to the attic, which is constructed similar to a vacuum cleaner hose but is made of aluminum and somewhere between 4" and 6" diameter (it's an exhaust vent for an upstairs bathroom).


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

Both of those pipes should have back-draft dampers that should seal tight enough to keep the bugs out when the appliances aren't being used. If the backdraft dampers are not installed or aren't installed correctly you are losing a lot of heat in the winter.

The next thing you need to do is vent the bathroom exhaust properly to a correct vent hood on the exterior or roof of your home. Venting a bath exhaust into your attic can cause mold and structural damage.


----------



## Stinkbug H8r (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm not sure I can install back-draft dampers in these areas but, even if I did do that, the stinkbugs might even squeeze in between the closed slats. So I would even like to screen those off with 1/8 hardware cloth. If anyone has any ideas on how to screen off open pipes with hardware cloth, I'd love to hear them.


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

The correct vent hood for the bath exhaust will have an aluminum single balde backdraft damper with foam gasket already installed as well as hardware cloth, although it will be 1/4" spacing to keep birds out.

You can make your own hardware cloth screen for the intake pipe and use a large hose clamp to secure it to the PVC pipe. Just be sure to check it frequently for obstructions.

There will be more people telling you to get the bath exhaust situation corrected before any major damage is done to your attic.


----------

